# About to see my doctor about Dr Pimental's book!



## 22521 (Oct 2, 2006)

Hi, Ive had IBS for a long time, Ive been through all the tests at my hospital but due to a mix up with my normal gp, I was told I couldnt see my GI doctor again. After a long period of frustration and self research I came across Dr Pimentals, IBS A New Sokution. Well I rang my GI doctor again and guess what, he said "ye np problem come see me friday, if you had continuous problems you where supposed to come back to me after your last visit (a year and a half ago!)" So this firday I happily off to see my doctor again to show him the book and talk to him about possibly undergoing the treatment.Only problem is, is that Im in the UK. It was a hassle trying to get a hold of the book in the first place, and Im really worried that my GI doctor is either going to say, he doesnt beleive in the theory OR that the medication isnt available in the UK.Also the book doesnt give the amount of medication to be administered, like how many times it should be taken for exapmle. Im presuming from the name alone, a chemist can put the mediaction together (not too sure if 'put together' is a medical term, but Im not a chemist lol)Can anyone help me, I only have this visit with my doctor and I scared he is gonna say, come back and see me in a decade or something stupid like that!What measurements or doses is it taken in, is there anyway the doctor can reference some of OPimentals work???HEEEEEEEEELP!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Pimentel has published in the medical literature. You might suggest he look up those articles if they don't want to trust a book.Additionally Pimentel did not discover SIBO, he just implicated it in IBS. A variety of broad spectrum antibiotics have been used for decades before he suggested the couple of gut specific ones he likes to use. ETA Some links, I had to reboot the computer.http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/sites/entrez?D..._RVAbstractPlus Is Pimentel's publications, you can see and abstract of each article from this link.http://www.medicinenet.com/small_intestina...rowth/page6.htm lists a number of antibiotics used and has doses for some of them.K.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Duff, do you know what sibo is?Do you know what IBS is?Do you know about the controversy in regards to these two seperate conditions?These are very helpful things to understand here in regards to SIBO and any connection it may have to IBS.


----------

